# The different levels of android knowledge



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

This most likely describes most of you. Some people just go to a certain stage and then stop there, they don't need to go any further.

Level 1: You bought an android phone (congratulations)
51% of smartphone users fall into this category. Maybe you've installed a few apps on your phone and possibly an alternative launcher.

Level 2: I've got the roots!
Somewhere online, or maybe from a friend, you heard about rooting your phone and most likely used a one click utility to root your phone on it's stock rom.

Level 3: Custom rom
Yeah... you installed a custom rom. (It was CyanogenMod, right? I thought so...)

Level 4: You found RootzWiki...
along with all the awesomeness lurking around here!

Level 5: Flashaholic
This happens to everyone... you go through a stage where you can't seem to flash enough roms on your phone.

Level 6: Tearing apart the system...
You got curious and started digging around the android system at some point? Right?

Level 7: Copy/paste dev
You copy pasted your own rom.

Level 8: Building from source.
You simply synced with CyanogenMod's source, then built it... I knew it.

Level 9: Rom/app/kernel dev
No further description needed.

Level 10: You work for f*ing Google on AOSP
I would like to congratulate you on this amazing accomplishment!


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I would say I'm at 5-6 if I step into 7 I think I would be totally consumed with android. Which I guess isn't a bad thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow this is so true


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Level seven!!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

And also because I

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Have so many

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Different devices!! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

kevincat3556 said:


> Different devices!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Mother of all quadruple posts. Lol


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

level 8 for me... the OG Epic 4G CM9 was taking too long...


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I build from source, but only for theming. I'm not good enough to make real changes lol.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I skipped level 7 completely and just went straight to 8. Although I didn't change anything, I just synced and compiled to satisfy my level 5 needs.


----------



## Dreamboxuser (Mar 30, 2012)

Currently at level 7 but working on level 8 with AOSP and a galaxy y. Internet connection sucks too badly to get CM9.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dreamboxuser (Mar 30, 2012)

kevincat3556 said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


3 weeks trying to get cm9 to complete then abandoning and then 2 weeks to get aosp and another 2 weeks to get gummy. Its soooooooo slow it hurts. 
But I finally got it. Yaaay.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm at 6 and that's as far as I'm going.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Confident 9 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Level 2! Get some

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

6/7. Stepped into 8, but shit took too long so I turned around. (Left the door cracked though.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

5-6


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

-0.99999999999999999
xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Level 6. Tried 7. Didn't have enough free time

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Level 6. I am the Moon Master!









No one's ever made it this far before!


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Level 6 would love to get to 8 as soon as I find the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soleicey (Jan 17, 2012)

Level 5, I want to go further buuuuut I'm scared
Sent from private soap


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Level 7. Coincidentally, the same level I got to on Yars Revenge. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## carpinteyrodlp (Jun 8, 2012)

Music software programmer Negassi is wholly addicted to Tory Burch cooking, yoga. Last but not least her motivation originates from checking out and travelling to new locations and countries particularly to Split - Croatia. Norfolk-born Negassi Yaiva likes Tory Burch history and studying a foreign language. This girl also really likes exploring and going to different cities such as Denmark.Compasssmith Negassi hobbies include Tory Burch on-line pc games, cave diving. And finally her encouragement stems from discovering different places just like Estonia. Web developer Negassi Yaiva interests includes Tory Burch swimming, building dollhouses. She gets nearly all her drive by checking out and going to new resorts for example to Barbados. 
Related links: 
http://www.toryburchoutlet-3sale.com


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

9 but I don't think 10 should be working for google... per say more pro I do this for a living level. Let's face facts google devs get paid well but owning your own instant success story would be just as top tier IMO.


----------



## Azaraith (May 31, 2012)

Level 5. Doubt I'll go and compile anything, but would like to learn if I had time.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> 9 but I don't think 10 should be working for google... per say more pro I do this for a living level. Let's face facts google devs get paid well but owning your own instant success story would be just as top tier IMO.


Instagram. That is all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hitman302 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think I am. 5 I am Nate and I am a flashaholic. (Hi Nate). I would like to move farther up the continuum so I am working on being a 6

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Level 7 I guess

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I would guess I'm at level 8, since I'm almost daily compiling and syncing AOKP


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Level 8+: cherry-picking the _shit_ out of building AOKP from source.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Level 8 working my way to 9

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

